# Test Tones



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok trying to find out what freq is loudest in my car. need a cd with different freq on it so i can tell. 

There is a local show this weekend and wanted to see how i do. Just playing a bass heavy rap song i can hit 145 but i want to start taking it a little more serious. 

A long time ago i had a cd with each track a different freq but that was like 15 years ago. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Autosound 2000 Disc One (Disc One) Low Frequency Test CD at Crutchfield.com

Been using mine for over 10 years now.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

what ive been using... couple songs, pink noise, then full tones 20-100hz.
IdBL Max dB3


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Anytime I want test tones I just fire up the free Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder app, and churn out some tones, or noise, or filtered noise (at any filter slope I feel like), or silence, or combination of tones, or ...

then export and burn.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

here an great site check the downloads section
Articles | Decibel Car Audio the SPL Knowledgebase


----------

